# Craft Robo CC100-20 Software Auto Trace



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

I have a Craft Robo CC100-20.

It came with version 1.2 of the RoboMaster Software. 

I found detailed information to install version 2.4 of this software online. I'd like this version because it is supposed to have an autotrace feature that is compatible with my version of the Craft Robo. 

However, when I follow the instructions to the link to down load the software, 
Graphtec
it is no longer available for download and is being moved to a "dedicated crafty club website" for UK based users.

Does anyone have a copy of the software they can email to me or have another source for version 2.4 of the software. 

In the alternative, does anyone have any information on any other software that I could use to accomplish the same results. 

Any help you could provide would be appreciated.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I think you'll need to contact Graphtec about the ROBO Maser Pro software. They don't have any downloads of it on any of their sites, and I don't have an exexutable to send you. I'm not even sure that would be legal for me to if I did.

Graphtec America: Cutting Plotters, Vinyl Cutters, InkJet Printers, Wide Format Image Scanners, Data Loggers, Acquisition platforms, Electronic Testing Instruments, Craft Robo is the CraftROBO site, and you may be able to contact someone there to find out where to get the latest version of your software.

Good luck!


----------



## CuttingEdge (Oct 16, 2007)

Go to this site: Craft ROBO Downloads and download the ROBO Master 4.0. This will accomplish what you are looking for. 

To use the Auto Trace feature, highlight (left click) the raster in your project>edit>outline.


----------



## jlgill (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks to those who responded. 

I contacted Graphtec America by phone on Friday and they offered to burn a copy of the software and send it to me. 

I really appreciate the link. It wasn't there when I checked on Friday. I asked them if it was online and they said they hadn't gotten around to it. Now, instead of waiting for the CD, I can start working right away. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Yeah, it definitely wasn't there when I made my recommendation to contact Graphtec!

Glad they got it up!


----------



## Reebok78 (Jun 7, 2011)

could you help me i broght the cc100 second hand installed the disc,and it still asks for the driver ive dowloaded all the drivers i can find but to no success,any ideals wot im doin wrong.im in the uk


----------

